# tank background craft project



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

well today we thought we would be crafty we just ordered a new 70 gallon tank and we wanted a cool neato back ground (thanks to most of you folks you inspired us )
anyway here is the practice idea we are hopeing to change it around a little bit before we do the big one 
trial and error ya know
please let us know what you think and what we could change or do better were open for it all


















our plan on the big one is maybe put some drift wood on it and then have it slope into sand like the rocky end of a beach that ran into deeper water but still natural looking

ps. i took the photos with my cell phone so they look a little fuzzy apparently i have shakey hands or something haha


----------



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

looks good. will it be siliconed on the glass?


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

its on styrofoam and then we are planning on glueing suction cups to the back of it and then i guess suctioning it on to the tank so if needed it can be removed if we ever want to change it


----------



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

oh cool. yeah i say go for it.  what is that thing you are using on there that kind of look like java moss or something?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't use suction cups ... after a few months the 'suction' fails. Using half of a cleaner magnet on each side of the glass would be better/safer. 

The actual design looks nice although I would use more of the river rocks - but that is me; you do it how *you'd* like it. :thumb:

Regards,
D


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

its just a kinda moss that we bought at a hobby shop for flowers it is amazing how hard it is to find ideas for background no one sell stuff for designing your own background 
anyway thanks for all your comments and suggest


----------



## vonnie06 (Oct 21, 2007)

looks very different from the ones on here and else where i really like it send a pic when its in your tank i think it would look really cool


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that as time goes by, the moss will die and rot off the background. You'd probably be better off putting a flat black loop of some sort in there to tie real live java moss or something onto if you want moss on your background.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Styrofoam floats *very* aggressively... have you thought about doing it on a sheet of plexi, coroplast, or even something like "plastic canvas" ? I had a concrete/styro rock that I siliconed to the bottom of my 100gallon aquarium, but apparently I didn't use enough silicone and as soon as I filled up the aquarium, it popped off and floated to the surface!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It looks nice, but I'm wondering how that fake moss is going to affect the digestive system of the fish should they eat it???

Kim


----------

